# Hilfe - mein Nicolai rostet!



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

vor zwei Wochen habe ich mein Argon FR bekommen (Rahmennummer 534/silber eloxiert) und zu meinen Erstaunen rostet es am vorderen und hintern Gusset.  Teilweise läuft die braune Soße häßlich den Rahmen runter.  

Was jetzt?
Muß ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist das bei einem Nicolai normal?
Fällt der Rahmen bald auseinander?
Darf ich nicht mehr im Regen fahren?

Geschockt

Michael

p.s.: Habe ein Beispielbild vom hinteren Gusset angehängt.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. Juni 2006)

Alu rostet so gesehen nicht. Es bildet zwar auch eine Oxidazionsschicht (Al2O3)aber "Rost" ist eigentlich die Bezeichnung für oxidiertes Eisen. Desweiteren ist durch das Eloxieren der Rahmen ja quasi schon oxidiert. 

Nichts desto trotz schaut das etwas komisch aus. Bin gespannt, was Falco dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich vermute, daß da was beim Eloxieren schief gegangen ist.

Zum einen ist das ganze natürlich hinsichtlich der Optik recht unerfreulich  , zum anderen habe ich Angst, daß es da jetzt munter weiter "rostet" und mir demnächst die Gussets abfallen.  Dann habe ich nur noch ein Argon und kein Argon FR.  

Bin auch gespannt, was Falco sagt.

Geknickt

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

hatten wir so was nicht schon mal in einem anderen Thread,- 
das Alu rostet...


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir so was nicht schon mal in einem anderen Thread,-




Hallo,

habe über die Suchfunktion hier im Nicolai-Forum nix gefunden.  

Ratlos

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe über die Suchfunktion hier im Nicolai-Forum nix gefunden.
> 
> ...



Michael
ne ne das war kein nicolai rahmen der gerostet hat. 


aber das gabs schon mal,-da bin ich mir 100%sicher.


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber das gabs schon mal,-da bin ich mir 100%sicher.



Hallo,

kann beim besten Willen nix finden - hilft mir aber eh nicht weiter, wenn auch andere Alurahmen "rosten".  

Sieht zumindest so aus, als würde mein Rahmen rosten. Oder es bildet sich halt eine andere Substanz, die nur aussieht und sich verhält wie Rost - aber vielleicht doch keiner ist.  

Wie auch immer - mich störts!  

Immer noch ratlos

Michael


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2006)

dein rahmen shiced auf dich?


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> dein rahmen shiced auf dich?



Hallo,

klingt nach einem abwegigem Lösungsansatz.  

Nicht überzeugt

Michael


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Juni 2006)

ist warscheinlich dreck, da kommste ja beim putzen nicht hin


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ist warscheinlich dreck, da kommste ja beim putzen nicht hin



Hallo,

hatte ich auch erst gehofft, obwohl es definitiv nicht so aussieht. Läßt sich aber leider nicht entfernen.  

Und auf meinen nagelneuen Rahmen möchte ich jetzt auch nicht gleich mit Rostumwandler losgehen.   

Skeptisch

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (21. Juni 2006)

@ abt hugo

Das Thema gabs tatsächlich schon mal.
Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, hatte es irgendwas mit Lötfett-Rückständen oder ähnlichem zu tun (ich nehme an, dass auch beim WIG-Schweissen bei Nicolai eine ähnliche Substanz wie Lötfett zum Einsatz kommt).

Oxidierendes Alu ist nicht rostrot, sondern wenn schon weiss (schaust mal Naben oder Felgen nach einem fiesen Winter mit viel Salz auf den Strassen genauer an...), was ebenfalls dafür spricht, dass es sich beim von Dir beobachteten Phänomen nicht um "Rost" oder Oxidation handelt, sondern um Rückstände vom Sch(w)eissen.

Nimmt mich auch Wunder, was Falcos offizielles Statement zur Sache ist...


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mudstud,

danke für die Info. Klingt plausibel.  Würde das zutreffen, wäre der Rahmen wohl vor der Eloxierung nicht ordentlich genug gereinigt worden.  Hoffentlich kann man das Problem beheben.

Ich habe Aluoxidation eher als dünnen grauen Film in Erinnerung, eindeutig ganz anders als das bei mir vorliegende klassische Rostrot. 

Auch gespannt auf Falcos Statement

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mudstud,
> 
> danke für die Info. Klingt plausibel.  Würde das zutreffen, wäre der Rahmen wohl vor der Eloxierung nicht ordentlich genug gereinigt worden.  Hoffentlich kann man das Problem beheben.
> 
> ...




zu "vorab" behandlung würde ich folgendes machen.

bremsenreiniger auf die stelle sprüchen,-
danach mit nem pinsel rausfegen,- wird wohl so eine mischung aus bremsenreiniger und rost oder was auch immer sein,-
danach noch mal mit bremsenreiniger diese stelle freisprühen,- und austrocknen lassen,-
und danach mit sprühwachs, auf die Korrosierte stelle sprühen,-
mit nem lappen seitliche wachsrückstände dann säubern,-
und es wird nie wieder kommen.


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Khujand,

danke für die Tips.  Ich werde jetzt aber erst mal nicht selber Hand anlegen - nachher mache ich es nur schlimmer als vorher. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank

Michael

p.s.:

Habe gerade noch ein Foto vom vorderen Gusset geschossen. Kommt auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber - ist etwas schwierig zu fotografieren. Von dort läuft die braune Soße übers Unterrohr.


----------



## User129 (21. Juni 2006)

so wie ich das sehe ist der Rost nur an diesen Verstärkungen die an das Rad angeschweißt sind. Könnte es nicht sein das die aus Stahl sind da sie ja gerade an Stellen sind wo große Kräfte auftreten?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das sehe ist der Rost nur an diesen Verstärkungen die an das Rad angeschweißt sind. Könnte es nicht sein das die aus Stahl sind da sie ja gerade an Stellen sind wo große Kräfte auftreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (21. Juni 2006)

Selbst dann dürften diese nicht bei einem Brandneuen Rahmen so rosten.
Dafür ist der etwas zu teuer............


Philipp


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das sehe ist der Rost nur an diesen Verstärkungen die an das Rad angeschweißt sind. Könnte es nicht sein das die aus Stahl sind da sie ja gerade an Stellen sind wo große Kräfte auftreten?



Hallo,

ja - der "Rost" tritt bisher nur an den Gussets auf. Ich glaube, die sind auch aus Alu. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man überhaupt Stahl und Alu verschweißen kann.  

Immer noch ratlos

Michael


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst dann dürften diese nicht bei einem Brandneuen Rahmen so rosten.
> Dafür ist der etwas zu teuer............




Hallo Philipp,

das sehe ich ganz genau so!  

Zustimmend

Michael


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Juni 2006)

das wäre mal ne herausforderung alu mit stahl verschweissen


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja - der "Rost" tritt bisher nur an den Gussets auf. Ich glaube, die sind auch aus Alu. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man überhaupt Stahl und Alu verschweißen kann.
> 
> ...




kann man nicht...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> kann man nicht...


Kann man doch.....


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man doch.....




ok ok,-ich habe dir eigentlich nie wiedersprochen,-doch diesmal schon. 
 "im fahrradbau ist es unmöglich",-


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Khujand,
> 
> danke für die Tips.  Ich werde jetzt aber erst mal nicht selber Hand anlegen - nachher mache ich es nur schlimmer als vorher.
> 
> ...



los Meister-Dieter sag uns was das sein kann...


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> los Meister-Dieter sag uns was das sein kann...



Hallo,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.  


Gespannt

Michael


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2006)

Sag mir mal,wo das Fahrrad gestanden hat,als es nass wurde!?
Wie kam das bike vorher zum Einsatz,soll heißen in welchem Gelände warst du unterwegs?
Tritt die braune Verfärbung nur in den waagerechten oder auch in den senkrechten Schweißpositionen auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für Deine Hilfe.  



			
				Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir mal,wo das Fahrrad gestanden hat,als es nass wurde!?


Im Garten.



			
				Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kam das bike vorher zum Einsatz,soll heißen in welchem Gelände warst du unterwegs?


Auf der Straße/Stadt.



			
				Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Tritt die braune Verfärbung nur in den waagerechten oder auch in den senkrechten Schweißpositionen auf?


Sowohl als auch - in der Senkrechten jedoch deutlich weniger.

Neugierig

Michael


----------



## siq (21. Juni 2006)

hi

zur Info:   (eventuell off Topic)
man kann Stahl mit Alu verschweissen, jedoch ist diese Technik relativ neu und geht nur mit einem speziell gepulsten Laser. Das grösste Problem ist das diese beiden Materialien grosse Schmelzpunktunterschiede haben. (Stahl so etwa 1100°C, Alu ca. 670°C). 
So viel ich weiss wird diese Technik bereits beim neuen Airbus A380 eingesetzt. 

In diesem Fall sieht es schon eher nach Rückständen entweder vom Schweissen oder vom Anodisieren aus. 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Simon,

danke für die Info. 

Zum Thema: Habe mir das Problem gerade nochmal unter Zuhilfenahme einer Lupe und guter Ausleuchtung angesehen: In den Ritzen sitzen kleine Kügelchen (Durchmesser kleiner als 1 mm). Von diesen geht der Rost aus. Die Kügelchen lassen sich, auch bei Verwendung eines Skalpells, größtenteils nicht entfernen. Sofern die Kügelchen nicht "verrostet" sind, kann man eine metallische Substanz erkennen.

Leider kriege ich das ganze nicht ordentlich mit der Kamera rein, sonst würde ich es hier einstellen.   Vielleicht hilft die Info beim Rätselraten trotzdem.

Ich tippe immer noch auf Rost

Michael


----------



## siq (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

jetzt bin ich mal echt gespannt was Falco dazu meint..... 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Simon,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...




dev. rückstände vom schweissen oder besser gesagt vom eloxieren.

hab ja schon geschrieben wie es  weggeht.
aber warte auf die rückantwort vom Falco.


----------



## Falco Mille (21. Juni 2006)

Rost=Eisenoxid=Fe203=rotbraun. Korund=Aluminiumoxid=Al203=weiß. Aluminium kann nicht "rosten", und Eisen kann nicht mit Aluminium verschweißt werden. Wie schon in verschiedenen Threads zuvor erklärt, handelt es sich bei den Rückständen um Rost, der durch Strahlgut Reste beim Beizen, bzw. Eloxieren des Rahmes entsteht. Dieser Rost sitzt oberflächlich auf der Eloxalschicht und kann mit Rostlöser und Reinigern entfernt werden. Je unzugänglicher und enger die Ritzen sind, in denen sich die Strahlgutperlen verklemmen, um so schwieriger ist es, diese Rückstände zu entfernen. Daher müssen Verunreinigungen durch korrodierte Strahlgutreste bei einem eloxierten Rahmen bis zu einem gewissen Grad als technisch bedingt leider in Kauf genommen werden.

Grüße an alle Maus- und Galileo-Gucker,

Falco


----------



## sonar (21. Juni 2006)

hallo

falls dein rahmen eloxiert ist wird er zuvor noch gestrahlt. es kann sein dass sich 
dabei strahlmaterial in den gussets festgesetz hat und jetzt rostet. schön ist
das bei so einem rahmen natürlich nicht. setz dich mal mit nicolai in verbindung.

gruss

sonar


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Rost=Eisenoxid=Fe203=rotbraun. Korund=Aluminiumoxid=Al203=weiß. Aluminium kann nicht "rosten", und Eisen kann nicht mit Aluminium verschweißt werden. Wie schon in verschiedenen Threads zuvor erklärt, handelt es sich bei den Rückständen um Rost, der durch Strahlgut Reste beim Beizen, bzw. Eloxieren des Rahmes entsteht. Dieser Rost sitzt oberflächlich auf der Eloxalschicht und kann mit Rostlöser und Reinigern entfernt werden. Je unzugänglicher und enger die Ritzen sind, in denen sich die Strahlgutperlen verklemmen, um so schwieriger ist es, diese Rückstände zu entfernen. Daher müssen Verunreinigungen durch korrodierte Strahlgutreste bei einem eloxierten Rahmen bis zu einem gewissen Grad als technisch bedingt leider in Kauf genommen werden.
> 
> Grüße an alle Maus- und Galileo-Gucker,
> 
> Falco



Falco was hälst du davon es so zu entfernen,- wie ich es ne seite zuvor beschrieben habe ?


----------



## Abt Hugo (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Infos. Wieder was gelernt. 

Also doch Rost!  Solange mir die Gussets nicht vom Rahmen fallen, werde ich wohl damit leben können. 

Allerdings ärgere ich mich jetzt schon, daß ich mir aus der Aufpreisliste Silber-Eloxal ausgesucht habe - schön siehts nämlich wirklich nicht gerade aus.  Da wäre pulvern wohl die richtige Wahl gewesen, aber nachher ist man ja immer schlauer.  

Ein bißchen entäuscht  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (21. Juni 2006)

Hey Michael,

ich gebe zu, dass dieser negative Aspekt der Eloxalbehandlung von uns nicht ausreiched kommuniziert wird. Wir werden versuchen, auf diesen Punkt in Zukunft bei Beratungen und im 2007er Katalog deutlicher hinzuweisen. Ruf mich doch bitte mal an, ich habe da noch eine Idee, die Dich vielleicht wieder ein bisschen fröhlicher stimmt.

05185-6026614

Grüße, Falco

....den 2007er Katalog gibt es zur Hausmesse.


----------



## Falco Mille (21. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Falco was hälst du davon es so zu entfernen,- wie ich es ne seite zuvor beschrieben habe ?



Hallo Artur,

Bremsenreiniger löst lediglich Fette und Öle, aber keine Oxide. Daher ist er zu diesem Zweck leider nicht geeignet.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. Juni 2006)

Naja dann halt Cola drüberschütten 

Na war ein Scherz, bitte nicht machen. Die Phosphorsäure im Cola löst zwar auch den Rost aber du hast danach nen richtig cool klebrigen und verpappten Rahmen und dir fliegen lauter lustige kleine gestreifte Tierchen hinterher.


*Chemie-Freak-Modus-Off*


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Juni 2006)

warum nicht einfach ein bisschen wd40, brunox oder caramba nehmen. schön einsprühen und circa einen tag lang einwirken lassen. dannach nochmal einsprühen und mit druckluft rauspusten. damit bekommst du selbst die kleinsten rückstände aus den ritzen. einen versuch wärs ja wert und wenn es nicht klappt, rostets wenigstens nicht weiter.


----------



## dallo (22. Juni 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> zur Info:   (eventuell off Topic)
> man kann Stahl mit Alu verschweissen, jedoch ist diese Technik relativ neu und geht nur mit einem speziell gepulsten Laser. Das grösste Problem ist das diese beiden Materialien grosse Schmelzpunktunterschiede haben. (Stahl so etwa 1100°C, Alu ca. 670°C).
> ...




Vor allen Dingen kann man Alu und Stahl nicht gleichzeitig eloxieren..


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Juni 2006)

Na dann wäre ja alles gesagt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, Tips und Infos. 

Letztendlich ist ja ein halbwegs befriedigendes Ergebnis für mich rausgekommen, insofern, daß da keine tragenden Bauteile durchrosten können und somit die Funktionsfähigkeit und Haltbarkeit des Rahmens nicht gefährdet ist.  

Als Wehrmutstropfen bleibt halt der unschöne optische Effekt.  Ich werde darum auf Falcos Vorschlag zurückkommen und ihn nachher mal anrufen um mir seine Idee anzuhören.  

Dankbar

Michael

p.s.: Zur dauerhaften Rostbekämpfung eignen sich WD40, Brunox und Co. leider nicht, hier müßte ein Rostumwandler wie z.B. Fertan oder Terroson zum Einsatz kommen, die allerdings wieder Verfärbungen der umliegenden Bereiche nach sich ziehen würden. Darüber hinaus müßte der Bereich versiegelt werden, um neue Rostbildung zu vermeiden. Hierfür würden sich nur Öle und Fette wie Fluidfilm und Mike-Sanders eignen, die dann wiederum den Rahmen verschmieren würden. Alles in allem sicher keine optisch befriedigende Lösung.


----------



## Bike Lane (22. Juni 2006)

Hi,

der rost kann aber nicht fest mit dem aluminium verbunden sein, deswegen würde warscheinlich wd40 helfen. einen versuch ist es doch wert.


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. Juni 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der rost kann aber nicht fest mit dem aluminium verbunden sein, deswegen würde warscheinlich wd40 helfen. einen versuch ist es doch wert.



Hallo Bike Lane,

ein Versuch ist es sicher wert, aber die die Strahlgutreste sitzen da, sofern man überhaupt rankommt, sehr sehr fest.  

Ansonsten wären die sicher auch schon vor der Eloxierung von Nicolai entfernt worden.

Skeptisch

Michael


----------



## siq (22. Juni 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> und Eisen kann nicht mit Aluminium verschweißt werden.
> Falco



Doch kann man. Wie schon geschrieben ist diese Technik relativ neu und bisher nur realisierbar bei Blechen. 

www.fronius.com/weld.vision/02_2004/deutsch/02cmt.htm

Bei Rohrverschweissungen wie zB. Bikerahmen geht das Verfahren aber noch nicht, denke ich.     

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

so - habe gerade mit Falco ein *sehr freundliches *Telefonat geführt. Er hat mir nochmal ausführlich die produktionsbedingte Problematik (Strahlgutrückstände/helle Eloxierung) erklärt und auch für meine "Aufregung" durchaus Verständnis gezeigt.  Eine kleine "Entschädigung" ist auch noch rausgesprungen.  

Insbesondere die freundliche Atmosphäre des Gesprächs hat mich wieder überzeugt, mit meinem Nicolai doch einen guten Griff getan zu haben. 

Insofern sind jetzt beide Seiten zufrieden: Guter Kundenservice!  

Zufrieden

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so - habe gerade mit Falco ein *sehr freundliches *Telefonat geführt. Er hat mir nochmal ausführlich die produktionsbedingte Problematik (Strahlgutrückstände/helle Eloxierung) erklärt und auch für meine "Aufregung" durchaus Verständnis gezeigt.  Eine kleine "Entschädigung" ist auch noch rausgesprungen.
> 
> ...




und ,-was hast du denn gedacht.


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> und ,-was hast du denn gedacht.



Ich habe mir gedacht, daß ich Rost nicht besonders mag.  

Pragmatisch

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gedacht, daß ich Rost nicht besonders mag.
> 
> Pragmatisch
> 
> Michael



rost ist wohl auch ein hauptthema bei eurem oldtimer-stammtisch  

gruss
Artur


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> rost ist wohl auch ein hauptthema bei eurem oldtimer-stammtisch




Hallo Artur,

na klar - nennt man ja nicht umsonst das "rostigste Hobby der Welt".  

Mit Rost an allen Fahrzeugen  

Michael


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2006)

Wie oben schon erwähnt mit WD 40 oder Brunox säubern. Ev Industrialkohol oder Aceton verwenden. Anschließend Autosprühwachs drauf !!! und dann sollte die Rosterei aufhören, da Du den Rost vom Sauerstoff abkapselst und somit die Oxidation (=Verbrennung) nicht weiter fortschreitet. Probier vielleicht auch mal vorher mittels Hochdruck (ACHTUNG geeignete Schutzkleidung und Brille tragen !) so ab 10 bar die Fugen auszublasen, ev. mit einem Dremel und einer Kupferbürste "auskehren " und dann noch mal ausblasen. DAnn Wachs drüber und fertig. Das Wachs wirst Du aber öfters erneuern müssen  !


Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (28. Juni 2006)

@ Abt Hugo

Habe seltsamerweise an meinem UFO DS, ebenfalls silbern eloxiert (aber mit ungleich mehr Schweissnähten am Rahmen als ein Argon FR), noch nie solche Rostspuren entdeckt - wahrscheinlich, weil immer zu viel Dreck am Rahmen hing, hehe.

Mich hat die Eloxierung zu Beginn eher genervt, weil ich beim Putzen eher das Gefühl hatte, den Dreck auf dem Bike zu verteilen als es sauber zu bekommen. Mein Traum ist immer noch eine Lackierung mit Lotus-Effekt: Dreck haftet nicht, und Spuren vom Trocknen würds auch nicht geben.


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2006)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traum ist immer noch eine Lackierung mit Lotus-Effekt: Dreck haftet nicht, und Spuren vom Trocknen würds auch nicht geben.




Wo bekommt man so was denn gemacht? Das wäre in der Tat ein Traum ...


----------



## Abt Hugo (29. Juni 2006)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> Habe seltsamerweise an meinem UFO DS, ebenfalls silbern eloxiert (aber mit ungleich mehr Schweissnähten am Rahmen als ein Argon FR), noch nie solche Rostspuren entdeckt - wahrscheinlich, weil immer zu viel Dreck am Rahmen hing, hehe.




Hallo Mudstud,

so, wie ich Falco verstanden habe, sind die rostenden Strahlgutreste an meinem Rahmen durchaus kein Einzelfall.  Mich wundert auch, daß die Problematik hier im Forum nicht schon früher aufgetaucht ist.  

Erstaunt

Michael

p.s.Vielleicht hätte ich meinem Argon auch erst ein Schlammpackung verpassen sollen - dann wäre mir der Rost auch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Scapin (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

hab den Tead mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Mein Nicolai ist zwar lackiert, war aber auch (Gewichtsersparnis) mit dem Eloxat am liebäugeln.
Trotz der nicht wirklich überzeugenden Antwort von Falco frag ich mich, ob man das an einem jetzt nicht wirklich billigem Bike hinnehmen muss. Das sieht ja echt sch.... aus. Gibt doch genug bike Hersteller die einen eloxierten Rahmen ohne Rostspuren hinbekommen. Unter anderem ja auch Nicolai.
Hier im Forum wurde das meines Wissens noch nie diskutiert also kann es ja eigentlich nicht oft vorkommen oder Nicolai hat hier immer großzügig reagiert. Auch meinem Händler ist davon nichts bekannt.
Nicolai ist doch eigentlich für sehr guten Service bekannt. Einen Ruf hat man ja auch zu verlieren. Gibt es denn da keine Möglichkeit, den Rahmen nachzubessern?
Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie du dich geeinigt hast aber da hätte ich schon große Probleme mit.

Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Biken
Scapin


----------



## Abt Hugo (29. Juni 2006)

Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn da keine Möglichkeit, den Rahmen nachzubessern?



Hallo Scapin,

so eine Möglichkeit wurde mir seitens Nicolai nicht aufgezeigt, ich habe aber auch nicht darauf gedrängt. Begründung siehe unten!




			
				Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie du dich geeinigt hast aber da hätte ich schon große Probleme mit.


Meine Freude an der mangelhaften Optik ist natürlich begrenzt, meine Hauptsorge galt aber der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Rahmens. Die ist durch den Rost nicht gefährdet. Insofern ist der Zustand aus meiner Sicht unschön aber akzeptabel. Selbstverständlich werde ich keinen eloxierten Nicolai-Rahmen mehr kaufen und kann von einem solchen nur abraten.

Allerdings hätte ich ein noch gößeres Problem damit, wenn mir Nicolai jetzt anbieten würde, den Rahmen einzuschicken und gegebenenfalls nachzubessern oder zu tauschen. Lege ich für diesen Fall die Wartezeit auf die Erstauslieferung meines Rahmens zugrunde, wäre dann die Saison sicher für mich gelaufen. Da fahre ich lieber mit einem rostigem, aber voll funktionsfähigem Bike.

Pragmatisch

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man mal Glasstrahlen probieren?


----------



## Abt Hugo (7. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man mal Glasstrahlen probieren?



Hallo Enrgy,

Du meinst sicher bei der Produktion vor der Eloxierung oder meinst Du jetzt nachträglich, um die rostigen Strahlgutreste zu beseitigen? 

Neugierig

Michael


----------



## machero (8. August 2006)

hi,
bei mir "rostet"  es auch im Gusset des Steuerrohrs.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/134290/cat/500/ppuser/28263

Is aber fast nich zu erkennen und ohne Taschenlampe sowieso nich 
Als ich das beim putzen irgendwann gesehen habe hab ich mich auch erst etwas "erschreckt" 
Aber da Alu nunmal nicht rosten KANN, war auch sofort klar das es NICHT der Rahmen is der rostet 

Das Helius war für mich die beste Anschaffung meines Lebens 
Die Karre rockt so dermassen. Einfach geil ;>


----------



## Abt Hugo (8. August 2006)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bei mir "rostet"  es auch im Gusset des Steuerrohrs. ... Is aber fast nich zu erkennen und ohne Taschenlampe sowieso nich



Hallo Machero,

danke für die Info, daß ich hier nicht der einzige mit Rost am Bike ist. Hat ja schon Falco geschrieben, daß das bei eloxierten Nicolais "normal"  ist. Auf Deinem dunklen Bike sticht die braune Pest erfreulicherweise nicht so ins Auge wie bei meinem silbern eloxiertem Bike.  




			
				machero schrieb:
			
		

> Das Helius war für mich die beste Anschaffung meines Lebens
> Die Karre rockt so dermassen. Einfach geil ;>



Obwohl auch mein Argon im Betrieb richtig Spaß macht, würde ich ein Bike, daß ab Werk rostet, nicht unbedingt als Anschaffung meines Lebens bezeichnen.  Ich hatte da ursprünglich einen anderen Qualitätsstandard erwartet.  

Anspruchsvoll

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (8. August 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl auch mein Argon im Betrieb richtig Spaß macht, würde ich ein Bike, daß ab Werk rostet, nicht unbedingt als Anschaffung meines Lebens bezeichnen.  Ich hatte da ursprünglich einen anderen Qualitätsstandard erwartet.



hi,
naja das "Bike" rostet ja nicht 
Es ist vielleicht ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler wenn man es sieht, aber glaub mir...
in ein paar Monaten siehts du das auch lockerer.
Irgendwann kommt der erste Sturz, die ersten Schrammen ...das bleibt nich aus - son Bike will hart rangenommen werden  

Denk an meine Worte


----------



## Abt Hugo (8. August 2006)

Hallo Machero,

die mittlerweile bereits vorhandenen ersten Kratzer stören mich nicht, da ich sie selbst zu verantworten habe.  

Aber bei einem Produkt der gehobenen Preisklasse erwarte ich auch eine gehobene Qualität - rostende Produktionsüberreste gehören für mich nicht dazu.  

Möglicherweise ist das Ansichts- oder Einstellungssache: Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu pingelig für ein Nicolai.  

Skeptisch

Michael


----------



## gerry (8. August 2006)

Hi,
ich hab nicht alles gelesen, aber hast schon mit Rostlöser und Zahnbürste gewerkt?

LG Gerry


----------



## Falco Mille (8. August 2006)

Das Thema Verfärbungen durch Strahlgutreste liegt uns sehr am Herzen, und ich möchten nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass wir Eure Argumente und Kritiken leichtfertig abtun. Wir sind ständig bemüht, unsere Produkte zu verbessern, um höchsten Ansprüchen zu genügen, die nicht nur seitens unserer Kunden, also Euch, an uns gestellt werden, sondern die auch immer unser eigenes Anliegen sind. Wer unseren Weg über die Jahre verfolgt hat, kann das bestätigen. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen und um einige Erläuterungen ergänzen: Das Stahlperlstrahlen der Rahmen findet nicht im Haus sondern bei einem Zulieferer statt. Dieser Zulieferer zeichnet sich durch eine langjärige Erfahrung im Strahlen von Fahrradrahmen aus, insbesondere was die Schohnung dünnwandig konifizierter Rohre und ein gleichmäßiges Strahlbild betrifft. Eine gleichbleibende Qualität auf diesem hohen Niveau konnte uns bisher kein anderer Zulieferer anbieten. Leider kann dieser Zulieferer ausschließlich mit Stahlperlen als Strahlgut arbeiten. Nach dem Strahlen werden alle Rahmen von uns gründlich von Strahlgutresten gereinigt, bevor sie dem Eloxalprozess zugeführt werden. Die Problematik des in Ritzen verbleibenden Stahlguts ist uns bekannt. Würden wir aber versuchen, dieses mittels Dorn oder Schaber zu entfernen, beschädigten wir das Strahlbild der Oberfläche. Vor dem färbenden Eloxalbad wird der Rahmen nach dem Strahlen und der Reinigung in einem Säurebad gebeizt, um eine gleichmäßige satinierte Oberfläche frei von Verunreinigungen zu erhalten. In der Regel lösen sich die in den Ritzen verbliebenen Strahlgutreste bei dieser Säurebehandlung auf, daher sind Verunreinigungen durch Rost auch nicht die Regel, sondern treten vereinzelt auf. Dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine Korrosion des Rahmenmaterials, sondern um oberflächliche Verfärbungen ohne Einfluß auf die Festigkeit des Rahmens handelt, ist von mir ja bereits erläutert worden. Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle hervorheben, dass wir den momentanen Zusand nicht einfach als Status Quo aktzeptieren, sonden an einer für uns und Euch gleichermaßen befriedigenden Lösung arbeiten. Die Anschaffung einer eigenen Strahlanlage, obgleich eine nicht unerhebliche Investition, ist geplant. Diese Anlage wird dann mit einem nicht korrosiven Strahlgut betrieben werden, und damit wird das Problem der Verfärbung durch Strahlgutreste hoffentlich schon bald der Vergangenheit angehören.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Abt Hugo (8. August 2006)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab nicht alles gelesen, aber hast schon mit Rostlöser und Zahnbürste gewerkt?




Hallo Gerry,

ich habe schon versucht, die Strahlgutreste zu entfernen - die sind aber derart fest drin, daß ich dabei gescheitert bin. Mit Rostumwandler oder Rostlöser versaue ich mir den Rahmen noch mehr, darum laß ich lieber die Finger davon.  

Hilflos

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2006)

Hi Michael,
ich meinte das Strahlen vor der Eloxierung - hinterher wäre das wohl etwas kontraproduktiv.
Ich hatte selber mal einen glasgestrahlten und schwarz eloxierten HT Rahmen. Das war wirklich edel, gerade durch die Behandlung war der Rahmen viel schmutzunempfindlicher als mein später gekauftes eloxiertes Principia. Dieses wurde nicht vorher behandelt und verschmutzt viel schneller als der alte Rahmen.
Ab und an habe ich es mit einem Caramba-getränkten Lappen abgewischt, dann kam die blaue Farbe wieder schön zur Geltung. 
Positiv an der Sache ist, daß man sich des Problems bewußt ist und auch offen darüber redet.

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (9. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv an der Sache ist, daß man sich des Problems bewußt ist und auch offen darüber redet.




Hallo Volker,

das sehe ich genau so und habe das auch schon weiter oben im Thread betont.  

Zustimmend

Michael


----------



## Börgit (10. August 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> das sehe ich genau so und habe das auch schon weiter oben im Thread betont.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,habe ein Ufo-DS mit schwarz eloxiertem Rahmen.Habe zum Glück nicht ein bisschen Rost durch Strahlgutverunreinigungen! Glück gehabt!?       Verstehe dich durchaus,daß du darüber verärgert bist,vielleicht solltest du in betracht ziehen,den Rahmen über den Winter lackieren zu lassen?


----------



## Abt Hugo (10. August 2006)

Börgit schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe dich durchaus,daß du darüber verärgert bist,vielleicht solltest du in betracht ziehen,den Rahmen über den Winter lackieren zu lassen?




Hallo Börgit,

das ist im Prinzip eine sehr gute Idee.  Das kostet aber auch wieder eine Stange Geld - keine Ahnung, wieviel.  

Dabei habe ich erst 150 Euro Aufpreis für die silberne Eloxierung bezahlt.  Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Nicolai noch mehr Geld in den Rachen werfen soll.  

Heute ärgere ich mich schon sehr, daß ich nicht gleich die gepulverte Variante gewählt habe.  

Skeptisch

Michael


----------



## bigmad (22. August 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mudstud,
> 
> so, wie ich Falco verstanden habe, sind die rostenden Strahlgutreste an meinem Rahmen durchaus kein Einzelfall.  Mich wundert auch, daß die Problematik hier im Forum nicht schon früher aufgetaucht ist.
> 
> ...



Doch, in einem meiner Gusset's schaut es auch so aus, nicht so schlimm, aber von Anfang an. WD40 und vorsichtig mit was spitzem zzgl. Tuch polieren hat soweit geholfen, dass man es nicht auf dem ersten Blick sieht  

Hat mich auch kurz irritiert, aber was soll's.....mir egal.


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. August 2006)

bigmad schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, in einem meiner Gusset's schaut es auch so aus, nicht so schlimm, aber von Anfang an.



Hallo bigmad,

danke für die Info, daß Du auch zu den rostgeschädigten Nicolai-Bikern gehörst.  

Ist wohl bei Nicolai so wie bei den Alfa Romeos der 70er: Die haben auch schon im Katalog gerostet.  



			
				bigmad schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich auch kurz irritiert, aber was soll's.....mir egal.



Ich bewundere Deine Gelassenheit!  


Rostgeschädigt

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2006)

das hört sich mitlerweile nicht mehr so schön an Michael. 
ich dachte du konntest alles mit Falco klären,-
meiner meinung nach müsste NICOLAI dir den rahmen  pulvern,-
mit einer prozentualen beteiligung von dir.
da du mitlerweile doch lieber ne pulverbeschichtung hättest,-
und dir eigentlich von anfang an unschlüssig warst,- "pulvern oder eloxieren"
nun hast du eine eloxierung die nicht ganz "ast rein" geworden ist ,-
und nun möchtest du jetzt doch lieber ne pulverung.
meiner meinung nach were es ein fiftyfifty 
 sache zwischen dir und FA.NICOLAI


----------



## Falco Mille (22. August 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Börgit,
> 
> das ist im Prinzip eine sehr gute Idee.  Das kostet aber auch wieder eine Stange Geld - keine Ahnung, wieviel.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, mal ganz ehrlich. Das Forum soll technischen Support bieten, Fragen klären und beraten. Es eignet sich nicht als Plattform für individuelle Reklamationsansprüche. Warum hast Du Dich nicht einfach mal mit Deiner Problematik direkt an die Nicolai GmbH gewendet? Ich bin sicher dass wir dann längst eine befriedigende Lösung für Dich gefunden hätten, wie zum Beispiel eine kostenlose neue Pulverbeschichtung.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## bigmad (22. August 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bigmad,
> 
> danke für die Info, daß Du auch zu den rostgeschädigten Nicolai-Bikern gehörst.
> 
> ...



Naja, ist auch nicht annähernd so doll wie bei Dir, ausserdem habe ich keinen Eloxrahmen und Schlussendlich ist es mir wirklich egal. Es ist Handarbeit, es gibt nix perfektes (weiss ich vom Tätowieren nur zu gut) und irgendwie ist es schon wieder sympatisch für die Leute, dass halt auch mal was nicht 100% wird. 

Dass man den Anspruch hat ist gut (wie Falco erwähnt hat), bringt einen nach vorn, aber wenn es wirklich perfekt sein sollte, wäre es doch auch langweilig - oder? 

Keiner müsste mehr was schrauben, alle Rahmen würden um die 100,- Euro kosten und kommen aus der Maschine, Frauen haben alle mindestens C oder grösser und sehen aus wie aus dem letzten Schweinkramvideo usw .......

Ich bin froh und glücklich mit meinem Rahmen, stabil/steif, nach meinem Wunsch und dafür, das jemand aus D dranrumgefingert hat, noch bezahlbar!

schönen Tag noch, ich geh' jetzt fahren


----------



## Abt Hugo (22. August 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael, mal ganz ehrlich. Das Forum soll technischen Support bieten, Fragen klären und beraten. Es eignet sich nicht als Plattform für individuelle Reklamationsansprüche. Warum hast Du Dich nicht einfach mal mit Deiner Problematik direkt an die Nicolai GmbH gewendet? Ich bin sicher dass wir dann längst eine befriedigende Lösung für Dich gefunden hätten, wie zum Beispiel eine kostenlose neue Pulverbeschichtung.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Hallo Falco,

ich finde schon, das es eine Diskussion hier wert ist, wenn ich Rost an meinem nagelneuen Bike habe. Ich dachte, dafür wäre das Forum da.  

Ursprünglich hatte ich einfach nur Bedenken, dass mein Bike an den Roststellen plötzlich auseinander brechen kann.  Diese Sorge wurde dann ja schnell ausgeräumt und danach war ich erst einmal beruhigt  Trotzdem sehe ich halt jeden Tag mein rostiges Bike - glücklich macht mich das nicht.  

Trotzdem ging es mir hier nicht um irgendwelche Reklamationsansprüche, aber Dein freundliches Angebot ziehe ich natürlich gerne in Betracht.  Noch mehr hätte ich mich bei unserem Telefonat vor ein paar Wochen gefreut, wenn Du mir damals schon diese Möglichkeit angeboten hättest. 

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Nacht über eine Neupulverung des Rahmens schlafen, weil das silberne Eloxal eigentlich schon meine Traumfarbe ist  , und melde mich dann.

Nachdenklich

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2006)

Michael lass silber pulvern und gut ist. 


dachte es läuft auf eine fifty-fifty lösung hinaus,-
aber wie immer mach NICOLAI keine halben sachen.

Falco, und genau deshalb lieben die leute euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (23. August 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Michael lass silber pulvern und gut ist.


Hallo Artur,

guter Vorschlag - ich werde mir auf der Eurobike mal die verschiedenen Pulverungen von Nicolai anschauen und dann weiter sehen.  



			
				KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> dachte es läuft auf eine fifty-fifty lösung hinaus,-
> aber wie immer mach NICOLAI keine halben sachen.


Warum ich nach Deiner Meinung dabei die Hälfte der Kosten übernehmen sollte, verstehe ich nicht.  



			
				KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Falco, und genau deshalb lieben die leute euch.


Du bist zur Zeit mit Deinen Gefühlen recht freigiebig - nicht das da Meister Dieter am Ende noch eifersüchtig wird!  

Amüsiert

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2006)

ne, ne, du bist mir schon einer.


----------



## RedSKull (24. August 2006)

Das mit der Pulverbeschichtung würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, nicht dass du dich in zwei Jahren darüber wunderst, dass die Beschichtung an den Ausfallenden und den Dämpferaufnahmen abplatzt, also den Stellen, auf die etwas draufdrückt. Leider ist das bei dieser Art von Beschichtung normal, dafür ist sie an allen anderen Stellen sehr robust und langlebig.
Ich lasse jetzt nach fast vier Jahren meinen Bass DH zum ersten Mal neu Pulvern, aber nur weil er eh gerade nicht aufgebaut ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2006)

RedSKull schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Pulverbeschichtung würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, nicht dass du dich in zwei Jahren darüber wunderst, dass die Beschichtung an den Ausfallenden und den Dämpferaufnahmen abplatzt, also den Stellen, auf die etwas draufdrückt. Leider ist das bei dieser Art von Beschichtung normal, dafür ist sie an allen anderen Stellen sehr robust und langlebig.
> Ich lasse jetzt nach fast vier Jahren meinen Bass DH zum ersten Mal neu Pulvern, aber nur weil er eh gerade nicht aufgebaut ist.




hab mein bass 4 jahre lang gefahren,- da trat das probl. nicht auf ?!?


----------



## Tillninjo (24. August 2006)

mein bass fr ist jetzt auch fast fünf jahre alt.
an den verschraubungen der dämpfers und der scheibenbremsaufnahme geht die pulverbeschichtung aber auch überall ab. ist wohl anscheinend nicht so druckstabil.
sonst hält die beschichtung noch gut!


----------



## dallo (24. August 2006)

bigmad schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Handarbeit, es gibt nix perfektes




Gerade Nicolai´s Perfektion ist bemerkenswert wie ich finde.

Falco hat bereits leicht auf den Werdegang der Firma hingedeutet. 

Mittlerweile und auch seit längerer Zeit schon sind es Produkte die qualitativ (nicht nur optisch!!) ihresgleichen suchen !

Ich habe auch schon ältere und auch ganz alte Rahmenmodelle gesehen. Und das bestätigt meine Auffassung davon, daß man sein Geld gut angelegt hat, da es eine (nicht nur für sich selbst gesehen) innovative Firma ist die fast unermüdlich stets an sich selbst arbeitet und gearbeitet hat und somit heute zurecht dort steht wo sie nunmal ist!

Als so ziemlich einziger deutscher/ europäischer Hersteller hat sich Nicolai in Amerika /USA einen Namen gemacht.

@ abt Hugo / Michael

kann deinen Ärger verstehen, trotzdem finde ich deine insgesamt mehr oder weniger unterschwellige Art recht unschön!

wäre ein feiner Zug von dir, wenn du mir in dieser Hinsicht das letzte Wort überlassen würdest.   Alternativ, PN!


----------



## Krokolie (24. August 2006)

Hallo Falco,
Meine frage an dich.
Ich habe gedacht das die Rahmen Sandgestrahlt werden. Mit Stahlperlen ist dieses Verfahren mir jedenfalls ganz neu. Wie heißt dieses Verfahren  in der Fachsprache? Funktioniert es selber prinzip wie Sandstrahlen. Jetzt ist es mir auch bischen klarer warum die Oberfläche mal grob oder mal fein raus kommt. Kann man die Rahmen nicht Sandstrahlen.
Die Oberfläche wäre viel feiner. Je nach Körnung und Luftdruck.
Ich denke mal der Zulieferer muß auch drauf achten das diese kleinen reste von Stahlperlen nicht an den ritzen hängen bleiben. So was ist natürlich schon ein Problem.
Was ich noch wissen wollte. Warum werden die Rahmen beim Eloxalverfahren überhaupt gestrahlt. Wegen der Schweißschattierungen oder ist es nur wegen Optik.  
Gruß.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. August 2006)

dallo schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade Nicolai´s Perfektion ist bemerkenswert wie ich finde.
> 
> Falco hat bereits leicht auf den Werdegang der Firma hingedeutet.
> 
> ...


Hast du Aktien der Fa.Nicolai??


----------



## Abt Hugo (25. August 2006)

dallo schrieb:
			
		

> @ abt Hugo / Michael
> 
> kann deinen Ärger verstehen, trotzdem finde ich deine insgesamt mehr oder weniger unterschwellige Art recht unschön!
> 
> wäre ein feiner Zug von dir, wenn du mir in dieser Hinsicht das letzte Wort überlassen würdest.   Alternativ, PN!




Hallo Dallo,

bisher sind die Beiträge dieses für mich unerfreulichen Themas sachlich und konstruktiv geblieben - dabei möchte ich es gerne belassen.  Ausschließlich darum überlasse ich Dir in dieser Hinsicht das letzte Wort.  

@Redskull:
Mit Abplatzern von Pulverung habe ich bisher bei anderen Herstellern keine Probleme gehabt. Das spricht nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gegen eine Pulverung des Rahmens.

Hingegen kommen bei einer Pulverung Schweißnähte und Verarbeitungsdetails nicht so schön heraus wie bei einer hellen Eloxierung. Allein aus diesem Grund habe ich die aufpreispflichtige silberne Eloxierung bestellt. Bis auf das Rostproblem hat mein Rahmen dementsprechend ein in meinen Augen sensationelles Finish, mit dem ich hochzufrieden bin. 

Genau darum schrecke ich momentan auch vor der angebotenen nachträglichen Pulverung zurück. Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, werde ich mir sicher verschiedene Pulverungen von Nicolais auf der Eurobike ansehen können und schauen, ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann. 

Unentschlossen

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (27. August 2006)

> Mit Abplatzern von Pulverung habe ich bisher bei anderen Herstellern keine Probleme gehabt. Das spricht nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gegen eine Pulverung des Rahmens.


Pulverbeschichtung ist nicht gleich Pulverbeschichtung. Nicolai trägt eine relativ dicke und robuste Schicht auf, weißt allerdings selbst in den Garantiebestimmungen darauf hin, dass Abplatzungen an den oben erwähnten Stellen auftreten können.
Falco hat sogar in diesem Forum bereits empfohlen, die Beschichtung vorsorglich an den betreffenden Stellen abzuschliefen oder mit einem Zapfensenker abzutragen.
Quelle: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1244795&postcount=8

Ich kenne von anderen Herstellern, und auch aus meiner täglichen Arbeit, andere Pulverbeschichtungen - wahrscheinlich unter Verwendung anderer Verfahren und Pulverlacke - die nicht die Dicke der Nicolai Beschichtung aufweisen und auch nicht abplatzen, jedoch deutlich schneller verkratzen, und eher einem Nasslack ähneln.


----------



## Abt Hugo (5. September 2006)

RedSKull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne von anderen Herstellern, und auch aus meiner täglichen Arbeit, andere Pulverbeschichtungen - wahrscheinlich unter Verwendung anderer Verfahren und Pulverlacke - die nicht die Dicke der Nicolai Beschichtung aufweisen und auch nicht abplatzen, jedoch deutlich schneller verkratzen, und eher einem Nasslack ähneln.




Hallo,

habe mir am Samstag auf der Eurobike mal intensiv verschiedene gepulverte Rahmen aus dem Hause Nicolai angesehen. Wie RedSkull schon richtig gesagt hat, fällt die Pulverung hier extrem dick aus. Ich finde meine Eloxierung um Lichtjahre schöner, wie schon oben beschrieben.  

Da selbst die ausgestellten eloxierten Rahmen auf dem Messestand teilweise Rostspuren aufwiesen  , ist das Problem bei Nicolai wohl schlichtweg nicht zu vermeiden. 

Darum mein Fazit: Ich lasse meinen Rahmen jetzt so, wie er ist und erfreue mich auch weiterhin an den schönen Schweißnähten!  

Nicht mehr unzufrieden

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2006)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir am Samstag auf der Eurobike mal intensiv verschiedene gepulverte Rahmen aus dem Hause Nicolai angesehen. Wie RedSkull schon richtig gesagt hat, fällt die Pulverung hier extrem dick aus. Ich finde meine Eloxierung um Lichtjahre schöner, wie schon oben beschrieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Endurance (6. September 2006)

---


----------



## Schoschi (7. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Michael lass silber pulvern und gut ist.
> 
> 
> Wenn ein Rahmen eloxiert wurde ist es problematisch ihn danach erneut zu pulvern.......da gabs irgendwo mal nen Thread darüber..........durch das eloxieren wird die Randschicht durch Verdichung gehärtet, und da hält die Pulverung nicht besonders.....
> ...


----------



## Abt Hugo (7. September 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...durch das eloxieren wird die Randschicht durch Verdichung gehärtet, und da hält die Pulverung nicht besonders.....




Hallo Schoschi,

danke für den Hinweis.  Wußte ich auch noch nicht, daß es da Probleme geben kann.  Ein weiterer Grund, bei der Eloxierung zu bleiben.  

Dankbar

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

